# Parallel-Port-Problem - Drucker und Scanner "tun nicht"

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo!

Wie der Thread-Titel schon sagt, habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Parallel-Port.

Und zwar folgendes:

Seitdem ich meine neue Hardware - darunter ein neues Mainboard - habe, habe ich lange nicht versucht etwas unter Linux zu scannen oder zu drucken. Neulich aber musste ich doch etwas drucken und... Nun ja... Es klappte nicht...

Der Drucker spuckte nur drei bis vier Zeilen ASCII-Müll aus und wollte das gleiche dann mit allen anderen Seiten im Papierfach ebenso machen. Im Log erschien dann lediglich "parport0: FIFO is stuck" und "DMA write timed out".

Auch mein Parallel-Port-Scanner (Plustek OpticPro 9630P) machte nicht das, was er sollte.

Nun... Ich habe etwas herumprobiert und habe bisher noch keine Lösung gefunden. Im Kernel habe ich DMA/FIFO und den SuperIO Chip an- und wieder ausgestellt, aber es änderte sich nur wenig.

Entweder machen die Geräte nicht, was sie sollen, oder sie machen gar nichts (wenn FIFO/DMA ausgeschaltet ist).

Auch habe ich schon Port-, IRQ- und DMA-Parameter an den Kernel übergeben. Ebenfalls keine Änderung.

Im BIOS habe ich leider nicht allzu viele Optionen: "PCSPP", "Bi-Directional" und "ECP/EPP", wobei ich bei "ECP/EPP" noch zwischen den Versionen 1.7 und 1.9 wählen kann (keine von beiden funktioniert).

Soweit ich weiß, ist Bi-Directional NICHT EPP und PCSPP wäre mir nicht sehr lieb, da der Scanner dann NOCH langsamer scannen würde, als er es eh schon tut (der Scanner kann nur SPP oder EPP).

Hat also irgendwer Vorschläge, wie ich diese Probleme in den Griff kriegen könnte?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für alle Antworten.

P.S.: Unter Windows XP laufen Scanner und Drucker einwandfrei...

Ach ja... Wo ich gerade bei dem Scanner bin: Weiß jemand, wie ich den Scanner ohne das "pt_drv" Kernel-Modul nutzen kann? Angeblich soll das möglich sein, jedoch habe ich den Scanner ohne das Kernel-Modul nicht zum Laufen bekommen (sane).

----------

## firefly

wegen dem scanner:

http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek.html

bzw.

http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek_pp/

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wegen dem scanner:
> 
> http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek.html
> 
> bzw.
> ...

 

Diese Seiten kannte ich schon und dort steht leider nichts... Scheint so, als SOLLTE es "einfach so" funktionieren, tut es aber nicht... Habe schon alles mögliche probiert...

Aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort  :Smile: 

P.S.: Ich bin gerade am weiteren herumprobieren... Bisher hatte ich keinen Erfolg.. Und: Es heißt im BIOS nicht PCSPP sondern einfach nur "Normal"...

----------

## UTgamer

Da er überhaupt druckt funktioniert auch die Schnittstelle. 

Solche Effekte mit Druckermüll kenne ich von Systemen die UTF-8 verwenden zur genüge.

Sind Treiber und Cups auf der gleichen Codepage? Also: cp850, cp437, iso-8859-15, iso-8859-1 oder UTF-8. Treiber & Druckserver müssen die gleichen Einstellungen nutzen!

LP verwendet wohl die Systemeinstellungen und die sind bei dir wohl UTF8-, ältere Treiber besonders für Par-Port sind aber sicher kein UTF-8.

Wie gesagt diesen Fehler sehe ich häufiger und habe ihn selbst bei mir je nach installiertem System.

Mein Gentoo ist damit ich drucken kann nicht auf UTF-8 umgestellt. Es ärgert mich auch immer das die Browser auf UTF-8 stehen und beim Abspeichern von Umlauten einigen Müll auf der Platte hinterlassen, ungefähr so wie du beim drucken hast. Die Pango Lib steht auch voreingestellt auf UTF-8 daher kann ich die auch kaum nutzen. Man hat die Wahl der Qual, aufs drucken zu verzichten oder Dateisystemklumpatsch bei Umlauten.

[Edit]

Windows XP verwendet auch kein UTF-8.

Solltest du allein die Codepage in deinem Kernel ändern und dann den neuen Kernel booten, könnte es zumindest sein das der Scanner wieder funktioniert. Mit Scannern habe ich aber kaum Erfahrung.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Da er überhaupt druckt funktioniert auch die Schnittstelle.

 

Zumindest teilweise... Aber ob sie auch alles richtig rausschickt?

 *Quote:*   

> Solche Effekte mit Druckermüll kenne ich von Systemen die UTF-8 verwenden zur genüge.
> 
> Sind Treiber und Cups auf der gleichen Codepage? Also: cp850, cp437, iso-8859-15, iso-8859-1 oder UTF-8. Treiber & Druckserver müssen die gleichen Einstellungen nutzen!
> 
> LP verwendet wohl die Systemeinstellungen und die sind bei dir wohl UTF8-, ältere Treiber besonders für Par-Port sind aber sicher kein UTF-8.

 

Nun... Sowohl Kernel-Config als auch die "Gentoo"-Configs sind sehr mit denen meines alten Systemes identisch.

Viele habe ich sogar einfach rüber kopiert. Und dort hat es ja einwandfrei funktioniert?!?

Also bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es an UTF-8 liegt (altes System lief auch auf UTF- :Cool: 

Zudem: Interessiert es den Parallel-Port eigentlich überhaupt, was ich für einen Zeichensatz benutze?

 *Quote:*   

> Solltest du allein die Codepage in deinem Kernel ändern und dann den neuen Kernel booten, könnte es zumindest sein das der Scanner wieder funktioniert. Mit Scannern habe ich aber kaum Erfahrung.

 

Du meinst, dass dann der DRUCKER funktioniert  :Wink: 

Allerdings glaube ich das kaum... Wie gesagt: Die Kernel-Config ist fast die gleiche... Habe die alte Kernel-Config ja sogar als Basis genommen!

Und zum Scanner: Ich glaube die Ansteuerung des Scanners sollte erst recht nichts mit dem Zeichensatz zu tun haben...

Nun ja... Aber danke für den Tipp... Jedoch habe ich keinerlei Lust, auf ISO-8859-1(5) zurückzustellen...

Dann wechsle ich zum drucken oder scannen doch lieber noch ins Windows...

Hier übrigens noch ein kleines Update:

Ich habe inzwischen einiges mehr versucht. Ich habe im BIOS jeden Modus ausprobiert (ECP+EPP in beiden Versionen, Bi-Directional und Normal), habe sogar mit dem Port, IRQ und DMA rumgespielt, habe im Kernel abwechselnd "SuperIO chipset support" sowie "FIFO/DMA support" an- und ausgestellt, habe versucht, den Scanner im SPP oder EPP modus zu betreiben, aber kein Erfolg.

Je nach Config machen beide Geräte (Drucker und Scanner) entweder GAR NICHTS, oder sie produzieren nur Müll...

Was mein Drucker dann macht habe ich ja bereits beschrieben.

Mein Scanner hingegen... Entweder es kommt recht schnell ein I/O Fehler, oder aber er versucht zu Scannen, macht aber einiges falsch: Die Lampe wird beim Scannen AUSGESCHALTET (irgendwie nicht sehr sinnvoll), die Kalibrierung am Anfang stimmt nicht (hört sich schon ganz anders an), am Ende des Scanbereiches hält der Schlitten nicht an, sondern es wird noch eine weile versucht, weiterzufahren und das Zurückfahren an die Anfangsposition wird auch seltsam gehandhabt. Am ende des versuchten Scannens meldet mir xsane dann schließlich "Operation abgebrochen"...

Nur EIN MAL hat er tatsächlich ein Bild zurückgeliefert! Und zwar komplett schwarz mit einigen weißen Punkten...

So langsam bereitet mir das sorgen... Jedoch schließe ich die Möglichkeit nicht aus, dass es zukünftig vielleicht doch wieder klappen wird... Vielleicht mit dem nächsten Kernel-Update oder mit anderen Updates... Mal sehen  :Smile: 

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich trotzdem weiterhin offen  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Ganz anderer wenn auch unwahrscheinlicher Ansatz:

Als mein Drucker nur noch ASCII-Müll gedruckt hat, lags an der ppd-Datei, was jetzt aber nicht die Probleme des Scanners und auch nicht "parport0: FIFO is stuck" und "DMA write timed out" erklären dürfte.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ganz anderer wenn auch unwahrscheinlicher Ansatz:
> 
> Als mein Drucker nur noch ASCII-Müll gedruckt hat, lags an der ppd-Datei, was jetzt aber nicht die Probleme des Scanners und auch nicht "parport0: FIFO is stuck" und "DMA write timed out" erklären dürfte.

 

Ich merke, dass ich viel zu viel vergesse (zu erwähnen)  :Wink: 

Ich habe zwei PPDs zur Auswahl. Eine, die bei cups oder foomatic dabei war und eine, die ich vor längerem mal heruntergeladen hatte (funktioniert auch).

Ach ja... Falls es relevant ist: Mein Drucker ist etwa 12-14 Jahre alt. Es ist ein Canon BJ-330  :Smile: 

----------

